# missing the wing32.dll



## pcnovice0 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the Classic Parker Brothers card games--it is my favorite of all games and I have played it repeatedly on my Windoews Vista.
A few days ago I purchased the Registry Mechanic and ran it.
Now everything was okay until today when I tried to run my Parker Bros games.
I have found the problem --I am missing the wing32.dll.
I see that you can download this on several sites, but one entry on Google scares me--it said to be careful where you download it from--can anyone tell this old lady where to safely get this dll file that I need? 
I uninstalled the game--restored what registry mechanic had done and reinstalled the game--still tells me about the missing dll.

Can anyone tell me where a safe download can be found? Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

I usually go to http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?wing32 to grab DLLs. I have never had a problem but, as always, make sure you have a good virus scanner running just in case.


----------



## pcnovice0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you so much, Jtoast! I am grateful for your prompt answer--I am busy today with Thanksgiving preparations, but will do this in the next few days and I will let you know if it works.
I see your're from Oklahoma--my grand-daughter lives in OK City and I was there this summer, right in the middle of the 106/107 heat wave....Thanks again!!


----------

